# Awesome Link!



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Chart

Found this link the other day. Its pretty sweet so I figured I would share it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

deadly post should just copy and paste to the section and pin it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would, but I dont know how to do that and keep the nice format


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

GOT IT!!!

Edit: Or not


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks plowboy. nice info


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea i agree this should be pinned. Very informational and usefull. thanks Plow


----------

